# Canon releases firmware v1.1.1 for both the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 9, 2020)

> Canon has released a major firmware update for the Canon EOS R6, and a compatibility update for the Canon EOS R5.
> *Canon EOS R6 Firmware Version 1.1.1 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements:*
> 
> A messaging is displayed when [HDMI display: Camera+External monitor] and [Overheat control: on] settings are both enabled.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 9, 2020)

> The phenomenon in which the movie recording time available is not correctly displayed when the Date/Time/Zone is not set has been corrected.



Does this affect any of the hacks that try to circumvent the recording limits?


----------



## Rocksthaman (Sep 9, 2020)

The gratuitous use of the word phenomenon Is hilarious.

It’s like the camera is programming its self


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 9, 2020)

Rocksthaman said:


> The gratuitous use of the word phenomenon Is hilarious.
> 
> It’s like the camera is programming its self


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks like basically getting the R6 up to speed w/ the R5... and adding tweaks for the 100-500 to both.


----------



## frjmacias (Sep 9, 2020)

Has anyone done testing on the R6 recording limits with the new firmware? I could save some money by buying the R6 instead of the R5 as I don’t necessarily need 8K. But the R5 is still more promising if the R6 firmware didn’t improve much.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Sep 9, 2020)

Great! I just need my R6 to arrive now, at this rate we’ll be on firmware update 1.1.6 before it lands


----------



## toodamnice (Sep 9, 2020)

Andy Westwood said:


> Great! I just need my R6 to arrive now, at this rate we’ll be on firmware update 1.1.6 before it lands



I wonder if the R5 MkII will be a CR2 before I get my R5!!


----------



## jayhenington (Sep 9, 2020)

Is anyone else having a problem where it seems the EOS R6 thinks that an HDMI cable is connected when it is not. After I updated to the new firmware on the R6 every time I turn on the camera I get the warning "Cannot record to card when display is set to (camera display + external display) while connected via HDMI." It will then not allow me to record to my card in video mode even when an HDMI cable is not connected unless I change the HDMI display setting to only external display. This doesn't happen on my R5. Any thoughts? Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 9, 2020)

jayhenington said:


> Is anyone else having a problem where it seems the EOS R6 thinks that an HDMI cable is connected when it is not. After I updated to the new firmware on the R6 every time I turn on the camera I get the warning "Cannot record to card when display is set to (camera display + external display) while connected via HDMI." It will then not allow me to record to my card in video mode even when an HDMI cable is not connected unless I change the HDMI display setting to only external display. This doesn't happen on my R5. Any thoughts? Is this happening to anyone else?


I do not get this error. Have you tried popping out the battery for about 10 seconds?


----------



## jayhenington (Sep 9, 2020)

HikeBike said:


> I do not get this error. Have you tried popping out the battery for about 10 seconds?


Ya, I've tried to pull out the battery. I tried resetting all of the settings on the camera. Still nothing. Here's a photo of what I'm getting.


----------



## adigoks (Sep 9, 2020)

wait,... so no firmware 1.1.0 for R6 right?


jayhenington said:


> Ya, I've tried to pull out the battery. I tried resetting all of the settings on the camera. Still nothing. Here's a photo of what I'm getting.


try to change the external record settings to off or lcd display only


----------



## eosuser1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

A tester today in Japan on the R6 got 29 minutes in camera recording of 4k60P IPB for 29 minutes before shutdown after the update. and 59 minutes of 4k30p IPB.


----------



## jayhenington (Sep 9, 2020)

adigoks said:


> wait,... so no firmware 1.1.0 for R6 right?
> 
> try to change the external record settings to off or lcd display only


When I change HDMI display to "external display" (there are only two options, LCD + External or External) it will record on the camera. If it's set to LCD + External, it thinks that the camera is connect to HDMI and won't record to the camera. It didn't do this before and it doesn't do this on my R5.


----------



## jayhenington (Sep 9, 2020)

jayhenington said:


> When I change HDMI display to "external display" (there are only two options, LCD + External or External) it will record on the camera. If it's set to LCD + External, it thinks that the camera is connect to HDMI and won't record to the camera. It didn't do this before and it doesn't do this on my R5.


Here's a gif of the problem I'm having. When I start the EOS r6 in video mode with HDMI display set to both LCD and External, it will not allow me to record video directly to the camera (as if an HDMI external display is connected). When I change the HDMI Display setting to external only, it allows me to record video directly to the card in the camera.

<div style="width:100%;height:0;padding-bottom:178%;position:relative;"><iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/YqEPC5Cbta9tZ7yImC" width="100%" height="100%" style="position:absolute" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe></div><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## MacMen (Sep 9, 2020)

jayhenington said:


> Here's a gif of the problem I'm having. When I start the EOS r6 in video mode with HDMI display set to both LCD and External, it will not allow me to record video directly to the camera (as if an HDMI external display is connected). When I change the HDMI Display setting to external only, it allows me to record video directly to the card in the camera.
> 
> <div style="width:100%;height:0;padding-bottom:178%;position:relative;"><iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/YqEPC5Cbta9tZ7yImC" width="100%" height="100%" style="position:absolute" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe></div><p><a href="
> 
> ...


The R6 can not record internaly and externaly at the same time. The R5 can do that. But i think your R6 have a problem by detecting a HDMI cable at the port. Try to connect a HDMI plug and unplug again. Maybe that resets any detecting bit.


----------



## jayhenington (Sep 9, 2020)

MacMen said:


> The R6 can not record internaly and externaly at the same time. The R5 can do that. But i think your R6 have a problem by detecting a HDMI cable at the port. Try to connect a HDMI plug and unplug again. Maybe that resets any detecting bit.


Ya I've tried plugging in the HDMI cable and removing it. Nothing has worked yet. I'm aware the r6 cant record to both, but before I could leave the camera in either mode and it would still record to the camera if no hdmi cable was plugged in.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 9, 2020)

I updated the firmware for the R5 - great. 

But ... I can't update the available firmware for my RF lenses because they can't just update the firmware with the R5 & lens connected to the computer. Instead you have to download a file and write it onto a card via a card reader (which they don't supply) and which I've tried to order but it's on backorder at BHPhoto. How dumb! My Olympus EM1 II was so easy to do anything with - just hook it up and that's it - update everything! - and they gave you access to the internal memory cards as an ordinary folder accessible to your computer - great! No software BS in the way! Why can't you just do this, Canon? Geez! 

*UPDATE* I was reminded to look around the house for a card writer, and remembered my old (yes, old!) Mac had one. Used it and got my lens firmware updated - yay! (I still wish you could just hook up a cable, but this worked)


----------



## Eclipsed (Sep 9, 2020)

This should be a relief. the 100-500 on the R5 is essentially incapable of generating sharp images with IS, except with electronic shutter.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 9, 2020)

Eclipsed said:


> This should be a relief. the 100-500 on the R5 is essentially incapable of generating sharp images with IS, except with electronic shutter.


Please explain what you mean. I find it quite hard to believe what you've said, without some serious evidence.


----------



## hunck (Sep 9, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I updated the firmware for the R5 - great.
> 
> But ... I can't update the available firmware for my RF lenses because they can't just update the firmware with the R5 & lens connected to the computer. Instead you have to download a file and write it onto a card via a card reader (which they don't supply) and which I've tried to order but it's on backorder at BHPhoto. How dumb! My Olympus EM1 II was so easy to do anything with - just hook it up and that's it - update everything! - and they gave you access to the internal memory cards as an ordinary folder accessible to your computer - great! No software BS in the way! Why can't you just do this, Canon? Geez!



Every SD cardreader does the trick. Many computers have one build in and in every household there are at least two SD card readers hidden.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 9, 2020)

hunck said:


> Every SD cardreader does the trick. Many computers have one build in and in every household there are at least two SD card readers hidden.


Well, my current Macbook Pro doesn't have one. But ... my old Macbook Pro (which I gave to my wife to use) does have one. I went and used it to do the copy and now I'm upgrading my 1st lens. Now just 2 more to go.

Thanks for the thought! I should have thought of it (but, duh!, ... well that's what "duh" is for!  )


----------



## Eclipsed (Sep 9, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Please explain what you mean. I find it quite hard to believe what you've said, without some serious evidence.



Update: Firmware 1.1.1 SOLVES THE PROBLEM.

It performs outstandingly well in all three shutter modes, and handheld standing unsupported 500mm at slow speeds (1/8) as well as fast (1/500).

First burst I got about 50% sharp at 1/8. About 100% sharp at 1/60 and up. (These are crude quick check numbers, and not scientific.)

Anyone who doubts me can find confirmation from Ken Rockwell, and by reading between the lines on the firmware update description. The IS (I presume IBIS) blurred the image at all shutter speeds with the mechanical shutter. I spent hours shooting to try to solve it, talked to Canon CPS support this morning, and the update simply resolved it. I'm surprised that it wasn't all over the Internet like the flaming camera images for the R5. 

_"...the IS capabilities may be degraded when performing continuous shooting..."_

Here is my best shot of the subject with the old firmware 1.1.0 (seated supported handheld) at 1/500, crop full resolution center of frame and focus. Sorting through images the software doesn't tell me which ones were with IS on and which ones off, so the best may have been with no IS:



Taken just now with today's firmware 1.1.1, and typical shot at 1/45 sec (not 1/500 as above) in gloomy rain and not direct sunlight. This is the best of six, but the worst looks about the same, and vastly better than the one before the update.


Any questions?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 9, 2020)

@Eclipsed thanks for sharing this. Good to see Canon address this so quickly.


----------



## 12Broncos (Sep 9, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Please explain what you mean. I find it quite hard to believe what you've said, without some serious evidence.


Yes, I'm intrigued now also. Although, it may be too little, too late for me. I'm tired of waiting for Canon. Waited way too too long for an announcement, finally get one, then can't it anyway when it is released.


----------



## 12Broncos (Sep 9, 2020)

12Broncos said:


> Yes, I'm intrigued now also. Although, it may be too little, too late for me. I'm tired of waiting for Canon. Waited way too too long for an announcement, finally get one, then can't it anyway when it is released.


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 9, 2020)

Eclipsed said:


> Update: Firmware 1.1.1 SOLVES THE PROBLEM.
> 
> It performs outstandingly well in all three shutter modes, and handheld standing unsupported 500mm at slow speeds (1/8) as well as fast (1/500).
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining. I guess they did have a major problem, which hit you, and now they've solved. So great! And thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Sep 9, 2020)

The R6 is literally the perfect camera for me apart from one big thing.. I need a few more pixels!! Might get one anyway.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> The R6 is literally the perfect camera for me apart from one big thing.. I need a few more pixels!! Might get one anyway.



That was exactly my attitude. I decided to go overkill rather than underkill on pixels. Still haven't regretted it. Hope you get an R6 and enjoy it.


----------



## Eclipsed (Sep 9, 2020)

SteveC said:


> That was exactly my attitude. I decided to go overkill rather than underkill on pixels. Still haven't regretted it. Hope you get an R6 and enjoy it.


The R5 won't seem like overkill when there's a 90MP R5s.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 9, 2020)

SteveC said:


> That was exactly my attitude. I decided to go overkill rather than underkill on pixels. Still haven't regretted it. Hope you get an R6 and enjoy it.


I am going to get both


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Sep 10, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> The R6 is literally the perfect camera for me apart from one big thing.. I need a few more pixels!! Might get one anyway.


An R5 with just R6 video features and $500 cheaper would have been ideal for me.


----------



## 1D4 (Sep 10, 2020)

Eclipsed said:


> Update: Firmware 1.1.1 SOLVES THE PROBLEM.
> 
> It performs outstandingly well in all three shutter modes, and handheld standing unsupported 500mm at slow speeds (1/8) as well as fast (1/500).
> 
> ...



I had some issues with IS mode 2 on the 100-500 (mechanical shutter) and the R5 1.1.0 this past weekend, but nothing that bad. I was getting blurring even at 1/2000, with a fairly-slow, smooth pan. Tried a bunch of things including turning the lens IS off, which helped, but I still couldn't determine what exactly was going wrong. Actually ended up with more tack-sharp IS-on shots at a slower shutter speed (1/1250) than at 1/2000. Hoping this firmware solves it, as it was driving me crazy.


----------



## John D (Sep 10, 2020)

Meanwhile, ask for news on the R6 availability and firmware and ... crickets. I pre-ordered the R6 from B&H on day one. They got some in stock on 8/28/20 but ran out before filling my order. I can't get an answer on when I'll get mine. It's a disgrace on both Canon's part and B&H, the latter having actually emailed me that my order was being processed. I better have the most updated firmware on the thing when I finally get it.


----------



## J’s Pic (Sep 10, 2020)

John D said:


> Meanwhile, ask for news on the R6 availability and firmware and ... crickets. I pre-ordered the R6 from B&H on day one. They got some in stock on 8/28/20 but ran out before filling my order. I can't get an answer on when I'll get mine. It's a disgrace on both Canon's part and B&H, the latter having actually emailed me that my order was being processed. I better have the most updated firmware on the thing when I finally get it.



That is also my concern....finally saved enough money ....and I’m committed to upgrade from 6D...but no R6 availability. 
What is the better strategy? Order and wait, or wait until better availability and hopefully a deal on Black Friday?


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 10, 2020)

Eclipsed said:


> Update: Firmware 1.1.1 SOLVES THE PROBLEM.
> 
> It performs outstandingly well in all three shutter modes, and handheld standing unsupported 500mm at slow speeds (1/8) as well as fast (1/500).
> 
> ...



yes... why are you so obsessed with that piece of wood? ;-)


----------



## bernie_king (Sep 10, 2020)

J’s Pic said:


> That is also my concern....finally saved enough money ....and I’m committed to upgrade from 6D...but no R6 availability.
> What is the better strategy? Order and wait, or wait until better availability and hopefully a deal on Black Friday?


Looking around for R5's today (Still waiting on my pre order from 6/30 at my local b/m shop) I did see a few places in the US that had the R6 kit in stock. It's only a $300 bump and you could probably sell the lens. My R6, that I ordered together with my R5, showed up on launch day as a kit but my dealer just kept the lens and credited me the difference. I really want the R5 but I will say that the R6 is a fantastic camera and a beast at low light.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Sep 10, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> An R5 with just R6 video features and $500 cheaper would have been ideal for me.


Same. Or an R6 with about 30MP. I crop too much for 20MP really..


----------



## MacMen (Sep 10, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> Same. Or an R6 with about 30MP. I crop too much for 20MP really..


20MP is enough when you nail your composition. When you need to crop often and a lot, 20MP are not too much. But you can train your skill or you pay for safety and get the R5.
Or you get a Lens with more focallength for the R6 like i do.


----------



## tmplace (Sep 10, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I updated the firmware for the R5 - great.
> 
> But ... I can't update the available firmware for my RF lenses because they can't just update the firmware with the R5 & lens connected to the computer. Instead you have to download a file and write it onto a card via a card reader (which they don't supply) and which I've tried to order but it's on backorder at BHPhoto. How dumb! My Olympus EM1 II was so easy to do anything with - just hook it up and that's it - update everything! - and they gave you access to the internal memory cards as an ordinary folder accessible to your computer - great! No software BS in the way! Why can't you just do this, Canon? Geez!
> 
> *UPDATE* I was reminded to look around the house for a card writer, and remembered my old (yes, old!) Mac had one. Used it and got my lens firmware updated - yay! (I still wish you could just hook up a cable, but this worked)



You can just use a regular sd card to do the firmware update


----------



## tomislavmoze (Sep 10, 2020)

So I was testing my R6 with the 1.1.1 
it allowed me to shoot 40 minutes of 4k 30 before it overheated.
After that I got after 3 min of cool down 7 more minutes, and after that proportionally for each min of cool-down i got a minute of record time.
Also I tried to overheat it, then switched to photo mode done some photos for about one minute and it gave me 2 minutes of video need more time to test-fully but it seams that the camera now cools down in photo mode.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 10, 2020)

tmplace said:


> You can just use a regular sd card to do the firmware update


Thanks! I did find a way to get my card written to update the lenses.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 10, 2020)

J’s Pic said:


> That is also my concern....finally saved enough money ....and I’m committed to upgrade from 6D...but no R6 availability.
> What is the better strategy? Order and wait, or wait until better availability and hopefully a deal on Black Friday?


With this much demand and limited stock, I wouldn't hold out too much hope for a black friday deal.....


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 10, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> With this much demand and limited stock, I wouldn't hold out too much hope for a black friday deal.....


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 10, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> With this much demand and limited stock, I wouldn't hold out too much hope for a black friday deal.....



Prices marked up 20%!!!


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Sep 10, 2020)

MacMen said:


> 20MP is enough when you nail your composition. When you need to crop often and a lot, 20MP are not too much. But you can train your skill or you pay for safety and get the R5.
> Or you get a Lens with more focallength for the R6 like i do.


I know but I can’t afford a 600 or 800mm. When talking about wildlife, for stuff like frogs and mushrooms composition isn’t a problem. But it’s pretty hard framing a wild bird properly. Don’t think I could live without the freedom to crop a bit to get the framing I want.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 10, 2020)

Dear Canon,
Could you please make an app that acts as a virtual R5 for us to play with until more actual bodies become available? It would so very kewl to do a virtual firmware update while waiting for delivery. Thank you. YL


----------



## Eclipsed (Sep 10, 2020)

HikeBike said:


> Exactly what I was going to say.


My prediction has long been that we won't see an R5 in stock at a major US retailer for a penny less than the intro price until 2021. Small chance of one of those "$100 off" sales like for high-end RF lenses, but even that is doubtful.


----------



## melgross (Sep 10, 2020)

You shouldn’t be using those anyway.


----------



## MacMen (Sep 11, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> I know but I can’t afford a 600 or 800mm. When talking about wildlife, for stuff like frogs and mushrooms composition isn’t a problem. But it’s pretty hard framing a wild bird properly. Don’t think I could live without the freedom to crop a bit to get the framing I want.


Absolutely but when you can not auffordern a RF 600mm F11 than you can also not afford the price difference between the R5 and R6. Am am not ready to pay the cash only for safety and more free workspace with the R5. The R6 can do more in the right hands. So i will save the Money and Train my skill, and so long you are happy with your results everything is fine.


----------



## Canonite (Sep 19, 2020)

MacMen said:


> Absolutely but when you can not auffordern a RF 600mm F11 than you can also not afford the price difference between the R5 and R6. Am am not ready to pay the cash only for safety and more free workspace with the R5. The R6 can do more in the right hands. So i will save the Money and Train my skill, and so long you are happy with your results everything is fine.



And just how do you think the R6 can better the R5 in your hands, as that is what your are implying?


----------



## MacMen (Sep 21, 2020)

Canonite said:


> And just how do you think the R6 can better the R5 in your hands, as that is what your are implying?


No it is not about me. I mean that the person are the artist and not the Tools. The R5 will not be better in 95% cases than the R6 in the same hands! But that means that a experienced user can do better with a R6 than myself with an R5. It is not all about the Gear but the way we use it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2020)

J’s Pic said:


> That is also my concern....finally saved enough money ....and I’m committed to upgrade from 6D...but no R6 availability.
> What is the better strategy? Order and wait, or wait until better availability and hopefully a deal on Black Friday?


I remember people waiting for a deal on the 5D MK II due to initial availability. It was February before it was available at full price and they could have pre-ordered and had it before Christmas.

Pre Order now and hope its here by Black Friday. If you order from Adorama or B&H you have 30 days to return it, so if the price drops, they will likely match it.

I ordered my R5 when B&H had their 10% off coupon so I'm waiting got it around November or December.


----------

